# 10 Gallon Aquascape



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Well, I have browsed and talked on the forums for awhile now, but never posted any pics of my tanks because I am still learning (i.e. lots of algea, overgrowth, etc, etc. )

So, I am going to be brave and post a pic of my new 'scape. Lemme know what you think!










and of course one of my Tateurndina ocellicauda. (hoping to breed em soon!!  )


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I like your tank, the plants look healthy. However, I would remove the big rock on the left and rearrange the other rocks in a more natural way. Maybe if you move them back a bit so they blend in with the plants and bury them a bit in the gravel. Also a plain background would hide equipment and make the scape stand out more. Over all a good job


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks great! Although I do agree with Trenac--bury the rocks a little and get a background.
Otherwise, great job!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think it looks fantastic. You've been holding out on us! 

You'll have a forest in no time to fill in the background and thereby taking the edge off the rocks. The sags in the foreground should grow in to help hide the bottoms of the rocks if you can't bury them. Oh and great looking fish!

-John N.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

trenac said:


> I like your tank, the plants look healthy. However, I would remove the big rock on the left and rearrange the other rocks in a more natural way. Maybe if you move them back a bit so they blend in with the plants and bury them a bit in the gravel. Also a plain background would hide equipment and make the scape stand out more. Over all a good job


Great ideas... I want to rearrange the rocks, just not sure how....

What colors do you folks use on your backgrounds? I always leave my tanks clear in the bacl because they are all pretty tacky (the commercial backgrounds) and the blue didnt appeal to me too much. Maybe a black background would work out...


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Are you planning a special breeding and fry rearing tank for the peacock gudgeon gobies? I have had them and they where alot of fun for me. Thier fry would probably never make it in a community tank.
Very nice looking 10 gallon bye the way.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Are you planning a special breeding and fry rearing tank for the peacock gudgeon gobies? I have had them and they where alot of fun for me. Thier fry would probably never make it in a community tank.
> Very nice looking 10 gallon bye the way.


Yes I am. I am going to stock a small tank with clay pot shards and small pieces of PVC pipe for them to breed in.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool, I had a ten gallon for them bfore with a similar setup as you are describing. The parenst are canniballistic so i had to remove the adults and leave the eggs alone a couple days after spawning. I used alot of java moss and the fry seemed to get thoer 1st meal from infusoria and then I added microwoems and later live baby brine to their diet.etc, etc. good luck.


----------



## bluedescada (Oct 8, 2006)

The rocks look a little bit unnatural. Maybe u should try cracked,grey or black ones. Putting them together may give an exciting perspective.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

bluedescada said:


> The rocks look a little bit unnatural. Maybe u should try cracked,grey or black ones. Putting them together may give an exciting perspective.


Thanks for the feedback... I know what you mean about the look of the rocks.

It is tough with a 10 gallon to get a decent aquascape, at least IMHO. My goal now is to get a natural looking 'scape, while still learning how to properly grow the plants. I only have room and resources for a 10 gallon right now, so I don't want to sink a lot of money into more advanced lighting and CO2 until I upgrade to something else.

Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

A pressurized CO2 system will work on a ten gallon, and the very same system will work on a 1200 gallon tank... It's just a matter of cranking it higher or lower, and using the right diffuser/reactor. As for lighting, you can use CF corkscrews from Home Depot or Wal-Mart. Get another two incandescent strip lights, and put 4 25W daylight CFs over your tank... Nice, bright, and dirt cheap.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

El Exorcisto said:


> As for lighting, you can use CF corkscrews from Home Depot or Wal-Mart. Get another two incandescent strip lights, and put 4 25W daylight CFs over your tank... Nice, bright, and dirt cheap.


That is what I have on there now, two 20 W screw in CF. That isnt a bad idea to get another fixture and put two more bulbs in. The screw in fixtures are very cheap.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

*Bump! Update!*

:bump:

10 Gallon 'Scape Revisted

Two weeks have passed since my initial post. Here are some pics.



















I really do not like the scape at all. The hygro. difformis is way to big for the scape, and the stargrass is overgrown. I think I am going to remove the large rock on the left, and perhaps center the smaller ones, then build the stargrass and hygro around it. I think I will position the blyxa so it is poking up through the rocks.

Ideas needed!! 

By the way, the white tubes are for the peacock gudgeons to spawn in. They are an eyesore, but just pretend they arent there


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

why dont remove all the rocks to save some space, then replace them with a driftwood as a focal point with some moss and anubias nana attached to it. that way the tank will look more natural.

As for the plants, why dont replace some large plants to small plants, like HM, Lobelia small form, Anubias nana, Rotala Rorundufilia. This plants will make your tank large and if you already have Hi tech light put some HC or glosso as a foreground

Honestly i really dont like the looks of the rocks, its look like artificial. Good Luck to your wonderful 
tank 

I thought the PVC tube are the intake and output, lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

nice looking tank!

Nice to see some people in Pgh getting into the hobby. Have you ever been to All Oddball Aquatics? 
-seems like it lol


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

I have not been to AOA although I want to make it out there soon. Hooha highly recommends them. 

Are you a member of PAPAS?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Ya, Great shop. It is the only lfs that I ever been to where the people really know what they are talking about.
Yeah, I'm in PAPAS. Want to check it out?


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

aquariageek said:


> That is what I have on there now, two 20 W screw in CF. That isnt a bad idea to get another fixture and put two more bulbs in. The screw in fixtures are very cheap.


How did you get those bulbs to fit? They are to big for my hood.


----------



## aquariageek (May 27, 2006)

It was a tight fit, but I managed to screw them in. I took the plastic shields off first obviously. Maybe the bases are different size on various CF's.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think the base would fit. It's just the width of the actual spiral bulb. I am going to try to get the 13W since they are considerably smaller.


----------

